# Travel Channel Survival Specials



## Dgregg (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey, everyone! I heard about these specials on Travel Channel and I thought you guys might be interested:

Sunday, April 21 at 9pm EDT
Premiere of Extreme Survival Bunkers

Sunday, April 28 at 9pm EDT
Premiere of Extreme Doomsday on Wheels

I heard they will be going into the mechanics of how the bunkers and vehicles work.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

More fruit cake promoters????


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

paraquack said:


> More fruit cake promoters????


Pretty much but its still funny to watch.


----------

